# Lucky backlighting



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Caught this squirrel having breakfast in my neighbors oak tree this morning.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

seawings said:


> That is beautiful!!


i agree!

we don't have squirrels here in New Zealand and i love seeing the photos of any that are posted here.

i love the golden edge the backlighting has given this one. lovely! thanks for sharing.

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That worked out well... Good shot!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Very nice shot.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

That worked out very nicely for you. Sometimes your just at the right spot at the right time. Got to love it when that happens.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well done. This is a textbook spot metering situation. After seeing his ear you might want to name him "Evander".


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

LOL! Good eye Rusty.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

*AWESOME PIC!!! WOW!!*

But did you get a real SHOT at him and have some squirrel and dumplings for lunch??? LOL! Just kidding!!!! Just kidding!!!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great capture ...Rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> *Lucky backlighting*


I think the little critter knows how to pose and suckered you in to taking the shot. He/she gets a portfolio photo and model recognition on line. All its little critter buddies have been smoking the I-net to view the shot.

Seriously, it is a great shot. Well done. And nevr adimt it was luck. Only skill applied in a ramdom manner.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

grayfish said:


> Seriously, it is a great shot. Well done. And nevr adimt it was luck. Only skill applied in a ramdom manner.


LOL !! I Will remember that one and use it !


----------

